# Aqua Scan in wales



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi ladies, after 3 failed cycles last one being with mild immune support from crgw, I have been to see Dr Gorgy today in London for further testing, 
I had all my bloods done today but he has recommend an aqua scan / saline scan & sperm DNA fragmentation.

Do any of you know anywhere locally that does aqua scanning to save me a trip back to London?
And has anyone has sperm DNA frag in crgw?

Thanks in advance 

X


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Lilly

I had an aquascan done in CRGW ages ago but I'd imagine they still do them. Pretty certain they do sperm DNA fragmentation testing too.

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Sara do you know how much it is roughly? 
I don't know whether I'm better off doing that or having another hysteroscopy as from what I gather that's what I'll have to do if anything shows up?

Iv got private medical care through work that would cover a hysteroscopy with my endo so is it worth just doing that?! 

X


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Lilly

I really can't remember how much it was sorry - I paid for a few things together and it was quite a while ago now. Perhaps look on their web site?

I'm not sure which is best - I guess as Dr G suggested the aqua scan you should go for that. It was over quite quickly - I just popped out of work for an hour but I remember it being quite uncomfortable. 

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you  
Will give Amanda a call later, can ask about sperm frag too then. 
Nothing is painless with ivf is it! Sick of having my bits poked & prodded by means to an end hopefully  
Have a nice day x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

£150 for aqua scan instead of £450 London price 
Thanks Sara this forum is so great for things like this x


----------

